
After Orlando, Senate bill seeks to allow FBI Web searches without court order - waterphone
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/powerpost/wp/2016/06/22/after-orlando-senate-bill-seeks-to-allow-fbi-web-searches-without-court-order/
======
elgabogringo
Of course it does. Every act of terrorism leads to more and more attacks on
the rights of law abiding citizens. It's like the government doesn't view
terrorism as a crisis, but an opportunity.

~~~
Esau
To the government, the number one enemy of security is freedom.

~~~
ionised
To the government _and their handlers_ , the number one enemy of _their_
security is _your_ freedom.

------
widowlark
I think everyone here agrees that this is a terrible correlation for people to
make. Just because these tragedies occur does not mean that our liberty is no
longer sacred. We need to figure out a way to translate that value to the
average American - They need to understand what's really at stake and we have
not done a good job explaining that.

------
disposition2
Seems as though the GOP Senate are equally steadfast against any discussion on
limiting access to guns as they are to eroding what little privacy US citizens
retain. How can one amendment be so untouchable that it actually harms
another?

~~~
maxxxxx
That's strange to me too. People on the terrorist watch list can't fly but
they can buy guns. That doesn't really make sense.

~~~
dragonwriter
> People on the terrorist watch list can't fly but they can buy guns.

On the one hand, people who have been found to be a legitimate danger of
terrorism by a reasonable process including due process of law arguably
shouldn't be able to buy guns. Or fly on commercial airliners.

OTOH, I can also see a reasonable argument to be made that the various
terrorist watch lists (including the no-fly list) do not meet the appropriate
standard of due process for either or both of those consequences.

~~~
maxxxxx
I am in total agreement that the watch lists do not meet standards of due
process. I was only pointing out the inconsistency of not being able to fly
but being able to buy guns.

------
dsfyu404ed
If they need a panic inducing tragedy to pass legislation it's not legislation
worth passing.

~~~
IncRnd
They don't really need anything. These are all wedge issues, not real issues
they are interested in solving. As long as there is debate and people are
unsatisfied, they will continue to get elected in order to fix the broken
system.

Just looking at the recent past, the Democrats had both houses of Congress and
the Presidency. They were fully capable of passing every single piece of
legislation that they have historically wanted. However, all they passed were
a couple of measures on which the electorate were hugely split. Then they
chose to sit on the floor, because the Republicans didn't let them vote on a
gun measure. The Republicans have also acted this way when in power.

These are politicians playing politics - 535 people who all believe they
should be President. They are all willing to string the people along to
further their political careers.

------
doke01
Thank god this crap was defeated... for now at least.

